# Water Fountain in Exo Terra



## matt1992 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys I wanted to make a custom water fountain to go in my exo terra viv, but the pump will be powered by electricity from the mains. What would be the best way to get the cable into the viv?


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Through the cable slots at the back of the lid.


----------

